# Wanted Travel cot & Car seat



## SUSIE/TERRY (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, my 1st entry.
I'm looking for a travel cot and a child car seat. To use for our Gandaughter. I'm happy to buy or even borrow.
We are in La Herrada, Los Montesinos. We'll be over for 2 weeks but not until middle of march, 14th in fact. Thank you.
Susie.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SUSIE/TERRY said:


> Hi, my 1st entry.
> I'm looking for a travel cot and a child car seat. To use for our Gandaughter. I'm happy to buy or even borrow.
> We are in La Herrada, Los Montesinos. We'll be over for 2 weeks but not until middle of march, 8th in fact. Thank you.
> Susie.


I dont know about travel cots, but car hire companies rent out car seats either with or without you hiring a car - well they certainly used to!??

Jo x


----------



## SUSIE/TERRY (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you,susie


----------

